# HELP - Need A Good Recipe For Whole Rockfish On The Grill



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Looking for the ultimate recipe for whole rockfish on the grill. Just planning ahead for a 40"er. Thanks guys.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I have never done a whole one on the grill, but I have filleted one leaving the skin on, laid both fillets scale side down, added pepper, lemon and onion slices. Cook until meat is flakey and eat right off the grill.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Catman, 
scale, gut, and make slices in the sides. Fill the cavity with orange slices, lemons slices, lemon grass and dill. Tie with chefs twine. Brush the sides with olive oil so it wont stick to the grill. Cook on medium heat turning until meat is fork tender.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Holy Shmokes Rudde that sounds wicked! Can that be used for other white meat fish as well?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Why not grill it like a drum?

-30 seconds on the meat side to brown. 
-Turn over and add some butter and spices. 
-Cook on the scale side until done. 
-Scarf.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Peixaria said:


> Holy Shmokes Rudde that sounds wicked! Can that be used for other white meat fish as well?


Sure can. The key is the fresh herbs. I have done Red Snapper, Weakfish, Talapia and others.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Catman, I like the way you think. Do you have a grill that can handle a 40" Rock?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks to everyone for jumping in with your recipes. They all look great.

Rudde I like you recipe and will be using it either Saturday or Sunday. Thanks man.

Fishing Geek my next door neighbor has a 55 gal drum converted to a grill/smoker so they'll share in the bounty also. See you Saturday.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Glad I could help Catman. Hope ya like it.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

A while ago, Alton Brown did a whole fish in the oven using rock salt to make a salt dome around the fish which I think he filled w/ citrus. The salt forms a crust and locks in the moisture. That would probably work well on a grill if using indirect heat. That was a pretty popular show, you'll probably be able to find the episode online if you wanted to check it out.


----------

